# Did TiVo Change My MAC Address?



## jjjenkin (May 18, 2006)

Not an issue...BUT:

I recently realized my TiVo wasn't updating. I have it connected wired to a router. The wireless devices are filtered by MAC address..so I had the old TiVo in there. 

I realized in the setup that the TiVo's MAC address had changed! I didn't think this was possible. As soon as I updated the MAC address, it connected fine. The first 3 sets of numbers in the MAC address were the same - it was the remaining characters that were different.

Any ideas? I did not reset my TiVo or router...just added the exception (which had already been in place before).

Josh


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

If you looked on the bottom of the wireless adapter you should see a MAC. I think wired network connections don't need a MAC.


----------



## jjjenkin (May 18, 2006)

So checked my other Tivo I haven't used in awhile - it was the old one that was in the filter list. I guess it must have just been a soft reset on the router when I updated the settings.


----------



## hdog (Nov 10, 2002)

The MAC address of a wired tivo would be the MAC address of the USB to ethernet adapter.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

hdog said:


> The MAC address of a wired tivo would be the MAC address of the USB to ethernet adapter.


Unless the TiVo has it's own Ethernet jack, like the S2 DT and everything after that, in which case you've got MAC for the TiVo and, if you're using a USB to wireless adapter, you'd have a separate MAC for it.


----------



## hdog (Nov 10, 2002)

Good to know. Don't have any 'modern' tivos.  Glad I won't need new usb adapters.


----------

